# Tohatsu Service - Tampa Bay



## jr912 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for posting this. Just bought a skiff with a 60 Tohatsu and have been searching for a place to have it serviced.


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

How many hours do you have on that 60? I thought the service intervals at 20 hours and 100 hours for that engine


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Good info, thanks for sharing!

Do you T60 owners have any serious gripes so far with that motor? Trying to decide between it an another F70 (which has been a trusty ole friend to me) - would feel like i'm cheating if I went to something else.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe I'm crazy buy $500 seems like a ton of money for that service. No lower fluids?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

whistlinglines said:


> How many hours do you have on that 60? I thought the service intervals at 20 hours and 100 hours for that engine


Yes that's correct. I'm not at 100 hours yet but took it a bit early rather than waiting until tarpon season is here and having to wait.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Maybe I'm crazy buy $500 seems like a ton of money for that service. No lower fluids?


Well my Yamaha 2 stroke was in the $350 range and they didn't replace the zincs or anything like that. I took it here because they are the closest certified dealer. I am willing to pay more if I don't have to leave the boat for a week


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for sharing OP. Do you take it in every year, or was your last service done at 20 or 50?

im around 50 hours on mine. Last service was the 20 hour. Wondering if I should be taking it in or wait until 100. Boat will be a year old on Valentine’s Day


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How bad did your zincs and thermostat look?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

whistlinglines said:


> Thanks for sharing OP. Do you take it in every year, or was your last service done at 20 or 50?
> 
> im around 50 hours on mine. Last service was the 20 hour. Wondering if I should be taking it in or wait until 100. Boat will be a year old on Valentine’s Day


Last done at 20 and the reason I took it now versus waiting was that I didn't want to get into summer and get backed up when everyone else is going.

I didn't track the hours on my old engine so I always just didn't annual service at the beginning of the year out of habit. You might be will into fall before you approach 100 hours


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> How bad did your zincs and thermostat look?


Thermostat was okay. The zincs were more corroded than I would have expected. 

To your earlier question the lower unit fluid was changed also. Just not on the receipt but it's included on the service.


----------

